# Strider SnG.



## FC. (Jan 31, 2003)

Does anybody have one? Just wanted to hear some opinions.


----------



## K-T (Jan 31, 2003)

No, don't have one - would love to have a model 3 SP but that's an expensive decision (and I don't need a knive like that anyway )




From what people tell they must be incredible.

All the replies I have read so far people are fully satisfied - and if not, Mick will take care of it,that's for sure.


----------



## tkl (Feb 1, 2003)

i heard they weren't doing as well as hoped. it's a neat looking knife but i just don't get it. you get a smaller knife, one sided G-10 and pay more than an AR.


----------



## K-T (Feb 1, 2003)

As I have heard/read the materials used are more expensive and they take more time to make thus the 50$ extra.

I thought the selling was doing ok.


----------



## tkl (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by K-T:
> *As I have heard/read the materials used are more expensive and they take more time to make thus the 50$ extra.
> 
> I thought the selling was doing ok.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">probably true. as far as selling, this is what i *heard* . so take it for what it's worth. i consider the source reputable or i wouldn't have posted it.





i've never handled an sng, but like the ar, i'm sure it's an excellent knife.


----------



## K-T (Feb 1, 2003)

The SnG seems to be the little brother to the AR/GB in terms of size (not function!). That's why I would prefer the Sng. It seems to be just a little bit more pc.


----------



## FC. (Feb 1, 2003)

They seem to sell out very quick...


----------



## blackz28 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ever since I got my SnG, it's been my new EDC (retired & sold my AR). It's a fantastic knife, extremely sharp & great lockup. It's worth the extra $50, the G10 side & back-spacer are made from a single piece of G10 (the area below the back-spacer is completely milled away). Another item that makes this more expensive (and IMHO better) than the AR is that the AR is a liner lock, the SnG if a frame-lock. This thing is extremely light. Here's a few pics of it.

Enjoy,
Ed


----------



## FC. (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you very much! I have been asking for a pic like that for a week(on bladeforums).


----------



## K-T (Feb 2, 2003)

Is that a model 1 with green G10? Nice!


----------



## blackz28 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Guys,

Yes, this is a model 1 with the green G10.
Here's a pic of the G10 side (with some surefire friends)





Ed


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 3, 2003)

Who's selling them? TadGear / tripleaughtdesign isn't taking orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2003)

For some *great* pics, go to the TAD website here .

They sell the Tanto version too.
No knowledge about sites that take orders... 

Very nice knives, but they are way out of my financial legue...


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 3, 2003)

It looks like TAD has the tanto with the stone washed blade. If I was to spend the money it would have to look like the one pictured above. It just doesn't look like a tiger (I mean Strider) without the stripes


----------



## Mr. Blue (Feb 4, 2003)

I bought one from TAD and another from Matt Donahue.

Gents, I have been using/buying/selling knives for years. The SnG is perhaps the most rugged, comfortable, well designed using knife I have ever seen. Sebenzas...had 3 (2 of them were handmade and #'d), sold em, Terzoula, had 1, sold it...and so on.

The SnG is extremely light, fits the hand extremely securely, has ROCK solid lock up and a frightening sharp S30V blade. ..(the cuts dont hurt until you go deep).

I love my GB, but this SnG is awesome...It does take a while for the lock surfaces to wear in, until then, it is very stiff... Once the phosphor bronze bearings smooth out and the heat treated ti. lock bar nestles into the radiused blade tang, it is knife heaven. If you like strong, unobtrusive knives that really are designed to perform, look no further.

I EDC it...you should too


----------



## yclo (Feb 4, 2003)

Umm, to those of you that go to USN as well.

Mick Strider himself has just put up some photos of some testing that he did which involved a SNG and a BFH. (H stands for hammer).

-YC


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like a great knife! I have been carrying and losing (factory) knives since I was in the second grade. (Isn't a shame a kid can't carry a pocket knife anymore?) That tiger striped SnG is one of the best looking knives I have ever seen.


----------



## K-T (Feb 5, 2003)

these are the pics, YC was talking about. Enjoy.






























According to Mick the knive still works perfectly after taking 10 blows with that tiny hammer on both sides.


----------



## yclo (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Klaus.


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2003)

That Mick is a very BAD man!


----------



## K-T (Feb 5, 2003)

Uh, I messed up on the order in which they should have been posted. I think it is clear that the last one is the SnG in NIB condition.


----------



## FC. (Feb 5, 2003)

OK. The lower the number, the cooler the Strider, right? Is SnG#21 pretty low?


----------



## blackz28 (Feb 5, 2003)

FC,

I believe that there's gonna be 4 variations of the SnG, all limited to 100 each (400 total).
My model 1 with green G10 is serial number 034, so your number 021 is pretty low. Did you find one somewhere ? Your gonna love this thing, let us know when you get it.

Ed


----------



## FC. (Feb 5, 2003)

Be a few days. SnG 2 Droppoint #21.


----------



## FC. (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh yea, your pics convinced me



Thanks! I really though SnG is much bigger, but it looks like it is about size of my mini-Buck/Strider.

I can't belive I spent $412 on a knife











What will SnG 4 look like?


----------



## K-T (Feb 5, 2003)

We don't know yet what model 4 will look like. I have seen pics of model 3, black little devil. Actually there are 800 SnG's,400 tandos and 400 spearpoints.

FC, you are only cool if you own both #21's (tando $sp)



;D

I believe the SnG is about half an inch longer than the 3" BuckStrider.

K-T


----------



## FC. (Feb 6, 2003)

Now that is a bad Mo*****ucker!!!!


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2003)

???
FC, 
how come no pic for a whole week?
at bladeforum go to manufactuer then strider forum.. there are lots of info for SnG!!

I like model 1 more green G10 but it gone real quick.. model 2 is similar to my old GB .. so may be wait for model 3 & 4..la


----------



## blackz28 (Feb 6, 2003)

Snake,

FC wanted a pic of an SnG with a reference item in the pic so he can gauge the size of it. There's a lot of pics out there, but the ones that FC was looking at on bf shows it with an AR. Does a lot of good if you have an AR. I took the pic for him with the e1e in it (after all, this is cpf and everyone knows how big the e1e is).

Ed


----------



## FC. (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks again!

Snake, I had a very long week, will take some pics tomorrow...


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2003)

IC...
pic for AR & SnG side by side also posted at Strider forum..but it is very very long time ago b4 the SnG in market.. ;p

oh TAD also sold out model 2.. is time to wait for model 3 & 4..

everyone have a nice weekend
bye


----------



## ygbsm (Feb 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Mr. Blue:
> *Once the phosphor bronze bearings smooth out and the heat treated ti. lock bar nestles into the radiused blade tang, it is knife heaven.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">This sort of talk can drive one to despair -- despair at the realization that life won't be complete without another expensive knife.


----------



## FC. (Feb 7, 2003)

Blackz28, do you have Kydex for that SnG? Never had a kydex holster, don't know if I should get one...


----------



## fasteddie (Feb 7, 2003)

Had an SnG and an AR. The AR was a bit of a disappointment. Huge knife, but with a weak detent and an easily snagged tip. Mick got it right on the SnG. Its damn near perfect in every respect, and as sharp as any knife I've ever held. Sold both of mine. I had SnG spearpoint #023, but sold it to a cop in Pennsylvania, who wanted it because it matched his badge number. I'll get another some day. That black one looks very nice.


----------



## blackz28 (Feb 8, 2003)

FC,

I had a strider kydex holster for my AR, and sold it with the AR. If I were to get another one for the SnG, I will get the one that Joe Chen makes (he uses a much thicker kydex than strider). Here's a link to pictures of Joe's SnG holster at
USN .

Ed


----------



## FC. (Feb 8, 2003)

Can't see...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

FC, 


 

 

 

There are three more, but this will give you the idea.
Click pics for larger version.


----------



## FC. (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## SUREFARC (Feb 8, 2003)

COOL pix,



Ed!


----------

